

Don’t Be Anti-Social During Meals With Friends. - ladino
http://www.konsumkultur.com/

======
ladino
A lot of people got that video (I Forgot My Phone):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OINa46HeWg8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OINa46HeWg8)
which shows a well known first world problem.

Maybe there is time for an mobile device (n)etiquette? Let's catch some rules
and i will put them together ;)

